# Tampa / Hillsborough County FL Shuts UBER Down



## roadapple (Mar 13, 2016)

I was informed (politely) today by a TPA Police Officer that I was no longer allowed to operate in Hillsborough County, including the Airport and all cities/towns in the county. Further attempts to drop off, pick up or in any way transport a passenger in Hillsborough County would result in multiple citations, costing me nearly $1000 per incident.

Uber has put out Zero information on this. I did receive a response from them as follows:
_"We are currently operational in Tampa Bay and we will continue to operate normally. You should partner with Uber in confidence, and know that we are working tirelessly to set up regulations that work for everyone. Our team has your back 100% should you ever run into regulatory trouble, and we will reimburse you for any regulatory citations received by the Public Transportation Commission (PTC) that result from partnering with Uber. If you've received a citation from the PTC, please reply this email with a photocopy of the citation attached, and I will send this to the Local team for review.

You are still able to drive in all Florida cities Central Atlantic Coast, Florida Keys, Ft. Myers-Naples, Jacksonville, Miami, Ocala, *Orlando*, Palm Bay, Panama City, Pensacola, Port St. Lucie, Sarasota, except Gainesville, Tallahassee, or Palm Beach/Broward County (part of Miami)."_

So I called the Hillsborough County Public Transportation Commission and asked them about it (acting like I was a rider, not a driver) and what they had to say was ridiculous...

Their spokeman told me that Uber is a horrible company. Rips off drivers. Has no insurance. Charges too much for the service provided. Has almost no policy in place for anything. He said:

· Uber drivers do not undergo an "actual" background check. Uber uses Google to run a "background check".
· Uber drivers are not required to have a "valid" drivers license.
· Uber drivers are not required to carry insurance.
· Uber has no standard as to the type/age/condition of vehicles the driver uses. They can drive 20 year old beat up pickups or a 45 year VW Beetle and he told me it's a rare occasion that an Uber driver has a newer car.

· Many Uber drivers are recently released from prison or are on parole/probation. He reiterated this is a fact, look in the newpaper articles that are out there daily. He said this is because Uber can't find enough "decent" people to drive for them because they pay so poorly, have no benefits, it's just too hard to make any money, they have no insurance, and they have no support system in place, etc. They basically use any driver, any vehicle, anytime, anywhere, all you have to do is to sign up as a driver to work for them, no questions asked.

· He said their higher than normal accident rate (because of above policies) is why Uber has so many pending lawsuits against them from injured riders. Unlike lawful cab companies (his words), Uber doesn't provide the $1 million in Liability insurance per vehicle that the "real" cab companies are required to carry. He again said that if you're Uber driver even HAS insurance, you're lucky.

· He said the driver sign up process to get your personal info. Uber then has your social security number, name, address, date of birth, etc.

So this is not just a ship passing in the night. Hillsborough County, FL is committed on putting Uber to rest it seems. The cabbie lobby spends a lot of money to "convince them" Uber is evil. So they tell the cab companies to "purchase" licenses, permits, medallions, etc. so they can charge 3 times what UBER charges, and then the county gets a kickback from each trip, although UBER I believe does pay them a percentage of every run.

It's not about the people's right to choose, it's about what the government is allowing you to use, for "your own benefit" that is. I'd hope anyone I know has the intelligence to decide what type of transportation they use to go from Point A to Point B, and I have to assume that most people know what is best for them. Should the government really be deciding for you WHO to use to travel?

Unfortunately, at this time I choose to NOT drive until the situation is clarified. Uber says they'll pay the fines, but I could be ticketed repeatedly as well, racking up thousands in fines. And that's just plain ridiculous.

What the county wants is nonsensical. This is not the same country it was in the 1930's and 40's when everyone used cabs. It's not NYC or Baltimore or Chicago. THIS IS TAMPA. Private enterprise is to be encouraged and supported. They are supposed to serve the community, not their own personal beliefs and interests.

By the way, the man I spoke to had a fairly heavy NYC or New Jersey accent. Definitely not a Florida native. In NY and NJ the industry is highly regulated by the government and other "entities". But really? Here? In Florida?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Definitely stop driving where the officer stated. They will not reimburse you and like everything else, they don't tell you anything. You are not fully insured, you are losing money on your trade-in, you can't pick up unaccompanied minors, the list just gets longer. They will fight it and figure it out soon, like everywhere else. The guy you spoke with is ignorant and shouldn't have that job. If he was doing his job he wouldn't comment, at least don't tell you absolute nonsense. You will be the one screwed, not them if you drive.


----------



## Aimless (Jan 22, 2016)

Lucky you. You're being lied to by both sides at once . The PTC is obviously spreading a bunch of misinformation, but don't fall for the "Our team has your back 100%..." line from Uber either.

IMO your decision to not drive for the moment is the right one. Uber has made a habit of ignoring or flaunting local laws and regulations. Now they're facing lawsuits and backlash from local governments all over. Don't get caught in the crossfire.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

The PTC guy must have received all of his info from uberpeople.net .


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Definitely don't drive in that county until further notice.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Don't count on Uber to stand behind any driver. Don't drive in that county until the county says you can.

Obviously a $1000 dollars is a lot of money. Don't risk it.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for making that clear for those who clearly didn't understand exactly what roadapple meant by "and what they had to say was ridiculous..."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

roadapple said:


> I was informed (politely) today by a TPA Police Officer that I was no longer allowed to operate in Hillsborough County, including the Airport and all cities/towns in the county. Further attempts to drop off, pick up or in any way transport a passenger in Hillsborough County would result in multiple citations, costing me nearly $1000 per incident.
> 
> Uber has put out Zero information on this. I did receive a response from them as follows:
> _"We are currently operational in Tampa Bay and we will continue to operate normally. You should partner with Uber in confidence, and know that we are working tirelessly to set up regulations that work for everyone. Our team has your back 100% should you ever run into regulatory trouble, and we will reimburse you for any regulatory citations received by the Public Transportation Commission (PTC) that result from partnering with Uber. If you've received a citation from the PTC, please reply this email with a photocopy of the citation attached, and I will send this to the Local team for review.
> ...


Government is a racket.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> The PTC guy must have received all of his info from uberpeople.net .


Sounds like it.


----------



## ctuberdude (Dec 18, 2015)

Uber Shutdown said:


> The TPA officer you spoke to must of just graduated from the third grade, you are a new member and must not be an actual driver for UBER,
> My registration and insurance is about to expire and UBER is warning me to update my new documents or my account will be terminated.
> Maybe you are working or signed up for UBEMER or UBEZM, but it does not sound like UBER.
> 
> ...


Dude... roadapple clearly states this is what was TOLD TO HIM/HER from the PTC.. he/she isn't claiming to say these things... sometimes you need to stop, drop and roll... read what is written before you attack someone personally...


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Uber Shutdown you better check with the county, they do toss them, it's common. If you believe the company and think they have your back and will pay your tickets then maybe you are new here.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber Shutdown said:


> The TPA officer you spoke to must of just graduated from the third grade...
> ​


It's "must have", not "must of".

Who's in the third grade now?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Uber Shutdown said:


> I read this perfectly, What are you taking about. When you sign up for UBER do they not tell you what is required!
> 
> I have a edit button for the critics! Had to be a Taxi Driver!


Apparently they don't tell you, that's the issue on this thread. Can't drive in that county, legally and expect them to pay your tickets.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> It's "must have", not "must of".
> 
> Who's in the third grade now?


I have a edit button for the critics! It had to be a Taxi Driver. I know your vehicle stinks like shit!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

ctuberdude said:


> Dude... roadapple clearly states this is what was TOLD TO HIM/HER from the PTC.. he/she isn't claiming to say these things... sometimes you need to stop, drop and roll... read what is written before you attack someone personally...


I read this perfectly - I don;t believe he spoke to any TPA Officer and signed up for UBER. If he really signed up for UBER he would of known that all that information regarding insurance, vehicle age/type and backgrounds checks are inaccurate. He indicated he got a response from UBER, acted as a driver when he called and signed up. He also indicated he will refrain from driving. WTF?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I was informed (politely) today by a TPA Police Officer that I was no longer allowed to operate in Hillsborough County, including the Airport and all cities/towns in the county. Further attempts to drop off, pick up or in any way transport a passenger in Hillsborough County would result in multiple citations, costing me nearly $1000 per incident.

Uber Shutdown not sure what part you don't get? Good luck if you don't believe him but it's your job to find out for yourself. Let us know but he's not the only one in that county who has an issue, if anything, roadapple has provided the most intel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> I was informed (politely) today by a TPA Police Officer that I was no longer allowed to operate in Hillsborough County, including the Airport and all cities/towns in the county. Further attempts to drop off, pick up or in any way transport a passenger in Hillsborough County would result in multiple citations, costing me nearly $1000 per incident.
> 
> Uber Shutdown not sure what part you don't get? Good luck if you don't believe him but it's your job to find out for yourself. Let us know but he's not the only one in that county who has an issue, if anything, roadapple has provided the most intel.


Ok, I make $700 to $1,000 a week with UBER, Never got a ticket and not going to quit for the critics, Thank you!


----------



## PinCoUberDriver (Jan 15, 2016)

Uber Shutdown said:


> I read this perfectly - I don;t believe he spoke to any TPA Officer and signed up for UBER. If he really signed up for UBER he would of known that all that information regarding insurance, vehicle age/type and backgrounds checks are inaccurate. He indicated he got a response from UBER, acted as a driver when he called and signed up. He also indicated he will refrain from driving. WTF?


You lack reading comprehension. The original poster was relaying that here in the Tampa area, the PTC will spew forth all sorts of anti-Uber nonsense.
Uber provides almost zero clarity on the situation when contacted - I know because I contacted them when the PTC resumed ticketing.

Of course he is refraining from driving in Hillsborough County, as are many drivers including me. Many of us know people who are still in court after 3 years because Uber has their back and is using their cases to disrupt the existing taxi model. Others just don't want to deal with $900 in fines and court appearances, etc... while the issue is battled out.

Now, the county is big, and their are only 5 PTC inspectors, and apparently they have made a few examples and are now lying low again, but I haven't seen anything official on that, but at most, I'll do quick drop offs and then head back to the safe counties.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Uber Shutdown said:


> Ok, I make $700 to $1,000 a week with UBER, Never got a ticket and not going to quit for the critics, Thank you!


Good for you, you can make more selling drugs too, neither one are legal in that county. Your tickets and points will cost you more than you make, which again, is the point of this thread. Next time instead move on to another thread if you disagree or are going to ignore suggestions instead of attacking people with facts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Good for you, you can make more selling drugs too, neither one are legal in that county. Your tickets and points will cost you more than you make, which again, is the point of this thread. Next time instead move on to another thread if you disagree or are going to ignore suggestions instead of attacking people with facts.


Very well said! I will move on!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

roadapple said:


> I was informed (politely) today by a TPA Police Officer that I was no longer allowed to operate in Hillsborough County, including the Airport and all cities/towns in the county. Further attempts to drop off, pick up or in any way transport a passenger in Hillsborough County would result in multiple citations, costing me nearly $1000 per incident.
> 
> Uber has put out Zero information on this. I did receive a response from them as follows:
> _"We are currently operational in Tampa Bay and we will continue to operate normally. You should partner with Uber in confidence, and know that we are working tirelessly to set up regulations that work for everyone. Our team has your back 100% should you ever run into regulatory trouble, and we will reimburse you for any regulatory citations received by the Public Transportation Commission (PTC) that result from partnering with Uber. If you've received a citation from the PTC, please reply this email with a photocopy of the citation attached, and I will send this to the Local team for review.
> ...


Bwahahaha i love the "Big Taxi Lobby" BS that gets slung around here. Nice shill post.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> Uber Shutdown you better check with the county, they do toss them, it's common. If you believe the company and think they have your back and will pay your tickets then maybe you are new here.


Yupp Ubers "got drivers backs",

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...ions-like-they-say-they-do.28301/#post-366656


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Well I hope Uber Shutdown reads your post above. I find his username ironic. I hope he looks into it and let's us know when he has a problem, if we can help.


----------



## Jason T (Oct 9, 2015)

Wow! Can someone advise me as too what cities in Florida we are allowed to drive in... Can someone please provide this information as I need to drive at this present time to feed my family. I have not found another job yet!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Jason T said:


> Wow! Can someone advise me as too what cities in Florida we are allowed to drive in... Can someone please provide this information as I need to drive at this present time to feed my family. I have not found another job yet!


You don't make money driving far so what county are you in? Also stay away from airports. Set up a Google Alert so you get intel for your area and check on here, often. Also be aware you are not fully covered so someone without much money is taking a huge risk if you do get in an accident.


----------



## Jason T (Oct 9, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> You don't make money driving far so what county are you in? Also stay away from airports. Set up a Google Alert so you get intel for your area and check on here, often. Also be aware you are not fully covered so someone without much money is taking a huge risk if you do get in an accident.


I made about $550 a week the way I was currently driving in hills-borough county in Tampa Florida! Thank for the HELP!


----------



## Jason T (Oct 9, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Definitely don't drive in that county until further notice.


Do you think I can drive in St Petersburg, Clearwater or Largo as long as I don't drop off in Tampa or anywhere in Hillsborough county?


----------



## Jason T (Oct 9, 2015)

PinCoUberDriver said:


> You lack reading comprehension. The original poster was relaying that here in the Tampa area, the PTC will spew forth all sorts of anti-Uber nonsense.
> Uber provides almost zero clarity on the situation when contacted - I know because I contacted them when the PTC resumed ticketing.
> 
> Of course he is refraining from driving in Hillsborough County, as are many drivers including me. Many of us know people who are still in court after 3 years because Uber has their back and is using their cases to disrupt the existing taxi model. Others just don't want to deal with $900 in fines and court appearances, etc... while the issue is battled out.
> ...


Do you think I can drive in St Petersburg, Clearwater or Largo as long as I don't drop off in Tampa or anywhere in Hillsborough county?


----------



## PinCoUberDriver (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, and I do drop offs at TPA and in Hillsborough, but I don't hang out there. Pinellas is currently saturated with drivers, but you may have better luck than I. It is surging now, but I was out for an hour, mostly surge with no requests.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Jason T said:


> Do you think I can drive in St Petersburg, Clearwater or Largo as long as I don't drop off in Tampa or anywhere in Hillsborough county?


Looks like you need to get confirmation on other counties from Google and on here. You might even set up a Google Alert for chatter in Florida so you can see the other markets. I know I wouldn't risk it unless you have good intel since I have bad luck.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't worry about it too much, but I avoid TIA, Ybor, and SOHO. That's where the ticketing efforts were concentrated last time.


----------



## Jason T (Oct 9, 2015)

Has everyone seen this video. http://www.fox13news.com/news/local-news/103597105-story


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

It's bad. Anyone driving is simply taking a chance. No way to earn a living, I'd rather rob a bank and take a chance. Better payout.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

LOL, I just looked at the poll. The taxiists are more of a presence here than I ever imagined.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> LOL, I just looked at the poll. The taxiists are more of a presence here than I ever imagined.


Weve been around 1000 years.
You?
Barely over 3.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Damn. You predate the website I was speaking about by approx 998 years. Impressive.


----------



## Jason T (Oct 9, 2015)

PinCoUberDriver said:


> Yes, and I do drop offs at TPA and in Hillsborough, but I don't hang out there. Pinellas is currently saturated with drivers, but you may have better luck than I. It is surging now, but I was out for an hour, mostly surge with no requests.


Thank's for the info! Did you know drop off's are also not allowed in Hillsborough County with UBER vehicles...


----------



## Jason T (Oct 9, 2015)

I received a very similar email response from UBER. Mar 11 (10 days ago) (Read Below)

As you may have heard, the Hillsborough County PTC is threatening to ticket Uber driver-partners while they're out on the road. While the PTC continuously attempts to deprive the community of a safe, convenient, and affordable transportation option-a local court has already rejected the PTC's attempt to ban Uber.

You can continue to partner with Uber with confidence! Should you receive a citation as a result of using the Uber app to receive transportation requests, we have your back and will provide any necessary support. In the event that you do get pulled over, we suggest that you be polite to any enforcement officers, accept any citation, and then email it to us at [email protected].

Thank you for your continued support of Uber in Hillsborough County. We remain committed to giving partners like you the opportunity to provide safe and reliable rides to your community in Hillsborough County!

Team Uber Tampa Bay

They remain committed however Lyft in this latest news video seems to be more successful with Hillsborough County relations. http://www.fox13news.com/news/local-news/103597105-story


----------



## PinCoUberDriver (Jan 15, 2016)

Jason T said:


> Thank's for the info! Did you know drop off's are also not allowed in Hillsborough County with UBER vehicles...


Of course I know this. I'm willing to risk a drop off, but not a pickup.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

PinCoUberDriver said:


> Of course I know this. I'm willing to risk a drop off, but not a pickup.


Make sure your um friend is in the front seat and give a nice big wave good bye!


----------



## Jason T (Oct 9, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> LOL, I just looked at the poll. The taxiists are more of a presence here than I ever imagined.


You are absolutely right! These are not PAX votes!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

This sounds like a windfall for Hillsborough County. I imagine they'd assign more people with citation writing powers out to collect Uber money.


----------



## golden (Jul 9, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Definitely stop driving where the officer stated. They will not reimburse you and like everything else, they don't tell you anything. You are not fully insured, you are losing money on your trade-in, you can't pick up unaccompanied minors, the list just gets longer. They will fight it and figure it out soon, like everywhere else. The guy you spoke with is ignorant and shouldn't have that job. If he was doing his job he wouldn't comment, at least don't tell you absolute nonsense. You will be the one screwed, not them if you drive.


What crummy cab company do you work for.All of your statements are LIES !!!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

golden said:


> What crummy cab company do you work for.All of your statements are LIES !!!


You should do some research, that guy is right about a lot of things.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

golden said:


> What crummy cab company do you work for.All of your statements are LIES !!!


You're bigotry is showing.
Check your zipper.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

golden said:


> What crummy cab company do you work for.All of your statements are LIES !!!


What are you talking about? If there are any lies I suggest you explain in detail rather than make some ignorant attack on someone who is helping people out.

By the way, it is still illegal until the new legislation session resumes and they address and pass something statewide, which I'm sure they will.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

roadapple said:


> I was informed (politely) today by a TPA Police Officer that I was no longer allowed to operate in Hillsborough County, including the Airport and all cities/towns in the county. Further attempts to drop off, pick up or in any way transport a passenger in Hillsborough County would result in multiple citations, costing me nearly $1000 per incident.
> 
> Uber has put out Zero information on this. I did receive a response from them as follows:
> _"We are currently operational in Tampa Bay and we will continue to operate normally. You should partner with Uber in confidence, and know that we are working tirelessly to set up regulations that work for everyone. Our team has your back 100% should you ever run into regulatory trouble, and we will reimburse you for any regulatory citations received by the Public Transportation Commission (PTC) that result from partnering with Uber. If you've received a citation from the PTC, please reply this email with a photocopy of the citation attached, and I will send this to the Local team for review.
> ...


That is way too much to read. You lost me at the part where the palm tree fell on the kangaroo. Can I just get the executive summary?


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

I know that when drivers in Philadelphia had the same issues Uber covered everything.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

BigSlick said:


> I know that when drivers in Philadelphia had the same issues Uber covered everything.


Historically they do to a point. The problem is you don't know when that point is, just like everything else you are keep in the dark about the company. New markets they do and then drivers are on their own. I haven't followed any new markets lately, there could be some remaining.


----------



## golden (Jul 9, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> What are you talking about? If there are any lies I suggest you explain in detail rather than make some ignorant attack on someone who is helping people out.
> 
> By the way, it is still illegal until the new legislation session resumes and they address and pass something statewide, which I'm sure they will.


for instance,Uber IS insured and does refund citations for a few.get a life and go back to your HACK!!!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

golden said:


> for instance,Uber IS insured and does refund citations for a few.get a life and go back to your HACK!!!


You might not have gotten the memo, a few refunds does not mean everyone. Good luck to any driver who wants to count on Travis giving them a dollar for breaking the law.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Bwahahaha i love the "Big Taxi Lobby" BS that gets slung around here. Nice shill post.


Every message post is how bad the "big bad taxis" are......I love it makes me laugh Every time I read it


----------

